# mystery tree



## canepole (Aug 21, 2009)

I am trying to identify a tree at a house where we are working. It is approx 20' tall with narrow leaves sim to a oleander. It produces a berry that has a light blue berry in front with a darker fruit type berry right behind it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mga (Aug 30, 2009)

a picture is worth a thousand words.

got one?


----------



## canepole (Aug 30, 2009)

your right, this might help.


----------



## mga (Aug 31, 2009)

possibly this one?

http://uptreeid.com/PICSleafonly/ELAR-needles.jpg


----------



## S Mc (Aug 31, 2009)

The European larch has a cone rather than a berry.

I believe your tree is a podacarpus

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...US254&um=1&q=podocarpus&sa=N&start=18&ndsp=18

Sylvia


----------



## mga (Aug 31, 2009)

good call, S Mc.

i believe you got it.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Ditto on the podocarpus. Sylvia wins again!


----------

